# HALO 4 WOOT



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 4, 2012)

Whose all gunna be waiting in line for halo 4 tmrw night  I sure as hell am!!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 4, 2012)

I've bought and played all the console Halo games, and I'm tired of them. They were pretty sweet, but ODST was awful. Reach was okay, but it wasn't interesting enough. 4 Seems like it might be a slightly new beast, but man, I dunno how much more I can take.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 4, 2012)

odst was a complete failure yes, and reach could never compare to halo3, this is halo 4 tho! its been 5 years sense 3 and it actually looks like 343 is going back to their roots involving the multiplayer gameplay. If anything is overplayed its cod, black ops 2 is the 10th cod game coming out


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuck the multiplayer, I'm more worried about the campaign. Never been let down yet. Halo's single player always kept me coming back with such lush and extensive level design, Easter eggs, and varying challenge. Perfect speed run material also.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 4, 2012)

Halo 4 is a travesty. 343 is going far from what the story of Halo actually is. They are bringing in Forerunners which shouldn't happen in the first place and are adding a lot of cutscenes and quick time events which is not really what Halo is like. It is the CoD of Sci Fi at this point. Halo should have ended with 3. Thats my opinion being their multiplayer is a lot more casual then it has ever been.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 4, 2012)

xstonerwolfx said:


> odst was a complete failure yes, and reach could never compare to halo3, this is halo 4 tho! its been 5 years sense 3 and it actually looks like 343 is going back to their roots involving the multiplayer gameplay. If anything is overplayed its cod, black ops 2 is the 10th cod game coming out



It's not the multiplayer that I''m worried about - The multiplayer has been more or less the same since the 2nd or 3rd one. It's just fine, but one can only play so much of it. 

I don't didn't care for, nor mention CoD - I've played the Modern Warfare for like 5 minutes, and hated it. I've been playing Halo for over a _decade_, and I'm slowly hating each instance since ODST.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 4, 2012)

I havnt done too much research into the whole storyline of halo4 cuz I dont like to spoil games for myself. I think it is going to be way better than reach at least, I heard they are bringing the truskill ranking back from halo3. Im ready to get my 50

Halo 3 was awesome in every way except how they tried to end it all with the arc being the final frontier when there are more than the previous 2 halo rings, they should of kept going with it imo


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 4, 2012)

the only halo i ever played was 3. and that's because it was free

thought it sucked. boring, uninteresting story; i thought the controls where pretty poor, and it was nothing but run and spray....


----------



## Fernin (Nov 4, 2012)

I for one look forward to it greatly. I also seem to be in the minority of people who liked Reach and ODST, but whatever. Haters gonna hate. =0 I'm gonna play H4 and have a damn good time with it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 4, 2012)

I never even finished halo 2.  I just got bored with it.
Ill probably be getting H4 for my mate, so I'll just watch him have fun with it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I for one look forward to it greatly. I also seem to be in the minority of people who liked Reach and ODST, but whatever. Haters gonna hate. =0 I'm gonna play H4 and have a damn good time with it.



I was waiting for someone else to admit before I did. I liked both. They played like the rest for me, campaign wise.

And honestly, I am getting sick of the "it's turning into CoD" line. I literally JUST was told this in another forum a half hour ago. Any FPS with multiple installments=Call of Duty today. Every FPS is called CoD today. >.>


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 4, 2012)

I own every halo game made, halo is what made me a xbox live gamer. Nothing is more competitive than a 4 on 4 mlg match halo3, the callouts, the teamwork blows cod out of the water where every confrontation is a split second manuver. In Halo a 1 on 1 encounter can last a full minute where your true skill as a fps gamer comes out. Thats why people who are heavily into cod suck balls at halo


----------



## Percy (Nov 4, 2012)

I lost interest after 3.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2012)

is it just me or was there a time when halo was mocked like CoD is mocked now?


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep, back in the days of the first Xbox.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm actually going to the midnight launch, not because I'm a die hard fan (I only played 3, Reach and parts of 1), but because it seems like fun.  

My friend and I are dressing up in stupid costumes for it.

I'll probably be tired at school tomorrow though...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> is it just me or was there a time when halo was mocked like CoD is mocked now?



It's called being trendy. Happened with all popular FPS games. Doom was scoffed by parents and Christians. Halo was scoffed by Doom elitists. CoD was laughed at by Halo elitists. CoD is now hated by everyone and most treat you like a pedophile for liking it. Now Halo is hated for continuing a successful franchise and making changes. "Milking" Even though they only make a core game every three years with two spin offs in total.
Funny. Next big FPS franchise will go through the same motions.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 5, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> It's called being trendy. Happened with all popular FPS games. Doom was scoffed by parents and Christians. Halo was scoffed by Doom elitists. CoD was laughed at by Halo elitists. CoD is now hated by everyone and most treat you like a pedophile for liking it. Now Halo is hated for continuing a successful franchise and making changes. "Milking" Even though they only make a core game every three years with two spin offs in total.
> Funny. Next big FPS franchise will go through the same motions.



How dare you present a logical point of view in the face of fan boy and fan hater bullshit! =0


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> the only halo i ever played was 3. and that's because it was free
> 
> thought it sucked. boring, uninteresting story; i thought the controls where pretty poor, and it was nothing but run and spray....



Halo is one of those franchises that runs much like Pokemon, or Sonic. If you were there for the first, it sticks with you forever.

The later games are mutations of a perfect formula. Worse. But you keep on buying them.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 5, 2012)

HALOOOOOO!!! WEARING MY WW2 GERMAN HELMET AND STANDING IN LINE IN THE NEXT 30 MINS


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

What does a nazi helmet have to do with halo?


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What does a nazi helmet have to do with halo?



Because the kind of racist savagery you'll find in a Halo4 Midnight line hasn't been seen since WW2. Or well, at least that's the impression I've gotten playing Halo online in year past. X3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What does a nazi helmet have to do with halo?



It's to protect himself for when he goes out in public


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 6, 2012)

I've always liked the Halo series. Not for it's 'Bang-Boom-Vroom' action, and surely not for it's community. I liked it for it's lore, it's story, it's characters. And that's why I'm buying it, to finish the story. Y'know, provided 343i don't milk this cow dry like George Lucas milked his down to it's last drop.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2012)

My friends are enjoying their copies now... I wanna play. Q^Q


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Because the kind of racist savagery you'll find in a Halo4 Midnight line hasn't been seen since WW2. Or well, at least that's the impression I've gotten playing Halo online in year past. X3


I thought that was standard with any multiplayer game XD


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet jeebus this has turned out good. You know that feeling when you're playing a game, or watching a movie where the cast and crew LOVE the fuck out of not just what they're doing but the universe they're portraying? I'm getting that feeling so hard from H4, and I fucking LOVE it. The game looks great, the story is intense, but oddly, to me the stand out feature here is the SOUND. I mean yes, Halo has had great music from the start, but honestly all other areas of the audio were passing grade at best. But here, it's fucking amazing, there's so much weight and texture to everything, vehicles, weapons, movement sounds, the whole lot. It's brought a whole new like to some things in the game, the plasma pistol in particular sounds beastly, I've found myself using it not so much because it's good (it's still not really, it's pretty low tier) but because I love the sound it makes. More impressively is the complete lack of noticeable audio compression that mars the sound of most console games.


343 Studios, if this is the standard you'll uphold for the next two games, then by all means take my fucking money and make MOAR!


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 6, 2012)

Fernin said:


> the plasma pistol in particular sounds beastly, I've found myself using it not so much because it's good (it's still not really, it's pretty low tier) but because I love the sound it makes.


The best weapon in the Halos is low tier?  Sir, explain yourself.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> The best weapon in the Halos is low tier?  Sir, explain yourself.



On it's own it's low tier. Zap n' Pop combos not withstanding.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 6, 2012)

I didn't realize Halo had a story past 2. Either or, the storyline in halo 3 was god awful. Dunkey's video of it on youtube accurately explains it without having to go through the lame campaign. Either or halo is all about the multiplayer. It never was about the campaign when it sold out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 6, 2012)

AN ANCIENT EVIL AWAKENS


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Sweet jeebus this has turned out good. You know that feeling when you're playing a game, or watching a movie where the cast and crew LOVE the fuck out of not just what they're doing but the universe they're portraying? I'm getting that feeling so hard from H4, and I fucking LOVE it. The game looks great, the story is intense, but oddly, to me the stand out feature here is the SOUND. I mean yes, Halo has had great music from the start, but honestly all other areas of the audio were passing grade at best. But here, it's fucking amazing, there's so much weight and texture to everything, vehicles, weapons, movement sounds, the whole lot. It's brought a whole new like to some things in the game, the plasma pistol in particular sounds beastly, I've found myself using it not so much because it's good (it's still not really, it's pretty low tier) but because I love the sound it makes. More impressively is the complete lack of noticeable audio compression that mars the sound of most console games.
> 
> 
> 343 Studios, if this is the standard you'll uphold for the next two games, then by all means take my fucking money and make MOAR!



I've been hearing the same things. Even from IGNorant. Everyone who likes it says it's better than everything else in the franchise with the campaign ALONE. Some have even dared to say it surpasses Half Life 2. 343 seems like the Pixar of gaming. First big debut (Toy Story/Halo 4) and they nailed it with flourish shifting attention from the previous juggernaut (Disney/Call of Duty). But, like Pixar, they're probably wondering what they did right as they sit in the bewilderment of their success. All we have to ask now is can they pull it off again? 
Whether people like the series or not is irrelevant. Halo shook the gaming world today as it did in 2001.



Toshabi said:


> I didn't realize Halo had a story past 2. Either or, the storyline in halo 3 was god awful. Dunkey's video of it on youtube accurately explains it without having to go through the lame campaign. Either or halo is all about the multiplayer. It never was about the campaign when it sold out.



Finally, someone else that watches Dunkey.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

Until black ops 2


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 7, 2012)

I wore it just for fun lol no one else was getting weird there. Btw halo 4 kicks complete ass


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 7, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> My friends are enjoying their copies now... I wanna play. Q^Q



I have to wait another day before my brother picks up his pre-ordered edition. I don't want to wait! T_T


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Until black ops 2



You know, I actually don't think it will outsell H4. I know it will do great (Hell, I even want it) but I think that it will only come close to what this game will sell.



Bipolar Bear said:


> I have to wait another day before my brother picks up his pre-ordered edition. I don't want to wait! T_T



Be glad, I have to wait a little longer. I need some other stuff out of the way before I purchase it.


----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> You know, I actually don't think it will outsell H4. I know it will do great (Hell, I even want it) but I think that it will only come close to what this game will sell.



I agree. This is Halo *4* whereas, despite Activision's attempts to disguise it with increasingly stupid sub-divisions, this is like CoD 17.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2012)

This is now relevant again.
[video=youtube;sXasCjUTNpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE[/video]



SIX said:


> I agree. This is Halo *4* whereas, despite Activision's attempts to disguise it with increasingly stupid sub-divisions, this is like CoD 17.



Halo took it's throne back. lol


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 7, 2012)

The gameplay on this is way over reach's head. They could have done better on the story tho, it seems the were picking at straws for the plot. Overall I give it a 9 out of 10


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 7, 2012)

SIX said:


> I agree. This is Halo *4* whereas, despite Activision's attempts to disguise it with increasingly stupid sub-divisions, this is like CoD 17.


Call of Duty 9 actually.

We all know Black Ops 2 will out sell the hell out of Halo 4.  I don't want it to but I know it will anyway.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 7, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Call of Duty 9 actually.
> 
> We all know Black Ops 2 will out sell the hell out of Halo 4.  I don't want it to but I know it will anyway.



ITT: Overrated and overdone franchises getting beat by more overrated and overdone franchises.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2012)

Watching my mate play it now, seems to be the same repetitive shit as before + a few useless details.  I usually like kickin back watching him play games, yet here I am.


----------



## Serrion (Nov 8, 2012)

How is the campaign? Would you personally consider playing Halo 4 in a year, or five?
I'm still playing Halo 2 even though I own Halo Reach because the Halo 2 campaign, to me, feels much better then the Reach campaign. Anyway, if Halo 4 has "replay value" then I'll consider picking it up at the local Gamestop.
Hopefully the multiplayer is good too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2012)

Unless its story and campaign are as memorable as the first one I'll pass.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 8, 2012)

Played it at a friends, just another halo game, nothing more special about this one I feel. Story was a bit of a drag and why are there quick time events? I was unfair when I first posted with a cod comparison as that is usually an unfair stab at a game, cheap as well. I think if you like halo, you would be happy with the multiplayer though the mec for the UNSC is rediculous. I am happy with the weapons updates, sounds and the texture updates.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 8, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Played it at a friends, just another halo game, nothing more special about this one I feel. Story was a bit of a drag and why are there quick time events? I was unfair when I first posted with a cod comparison as that is usually an unfair stab at a game, cheap as well. I think if you like halo, you would be happy with the multiplayer though the mec for the UNSC is rediculous. I am happy with the weapons updates, sounds and the texture updates.



There's only like, 3 QTEs in the entire game. =0


Also, the ending made my cry the same manly tears Dom's death did in GoW3.;_;


----------

